# Anyone deal with Japan?



## Stuee (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone here have any dealings with Japan? If so do you have any idea how could find out what the value of blue tegus is over there please. No, I don't expect to many replies to this wild question.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

America dealt with Japan in a very messy way back in 1945. 

Why Japan?


----------



## Stuee (Sep 24, 2012)

Very good. I've had enquiries from there about buying quantities of blue tegus I breed that's all, so keep turning them down as I haven't a clue about getting them shipped over and I find homes for mine in the UK real quick. Am anticpating a decent amount of babies over the next 12 months so it might be worth going to the bother


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

We understand from conversations that have taken place in the past that one possible route into the Japanese market is through America. 

The large breeders in the USA such as BHB and Bob Clark are often attending the larger Japanese shows now with some regularity and displaying animals so one can assume from this that the market is relatively easy to trade in. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Stuee (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, shame it seems a bit of a long way round


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I've just checked AHVLA for export health certificates of reptiles to Japan and one doesn't currently exist. The creation of these certificates can take quite a while so if you are serious about this id enquire with AHVLA SSC for exports, Contact us « Imports/exports now and get the ball rolling. More than likely you will need a contact out in Japan to obtain the import requirements from their version of DEFRA which can then be passed onto AHVLA for the creation of a certificate. The conditions for export will then be laid out such as what veterinary screening or declarations will be required.


----------



## Stuee (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I had looked at that and decided a while back that i won't be shipping to Japan despite being offered very high prices for our babies, the paperwork is a pain and we have been able to find excellent homes for babies in the UK and Europe very rapidly t a rate of about 2 a week so won't be bothering with outside of Europe. Thanks once again for your reply.


----------

